# Question for call makers..



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Not that I don't have enough projects going on already but I was wondering what size of lathe you call makers are running. I'd be interested in making standard size calls such as yote calls, grunt tubes, duck calls, and turkey pot calls. I'd be interested in a lathe to just get me started. I am not looking to dump a grand on a deluxe lathe my any means. I read on another forum about a guy that used a cheap harbor freight model for years with no problem. I would appreciate any input for a beginner call maker.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a small Steel City lathe, I think it is 16" but I can have an extention added to it for larger pieces. You can buy quite a few small lathes for around $300 (at least you could, I havent looked lately). You need to figure out what kind of mandrel you will want to use for all but the pot calls. I would definately get a variable speed lathe also. IMO the 1/4" mandrel is best because you can still turn duck & geese calls that require a 1/2" hole, but if you use a 1/2' mandrel you will always have a 1/2" hole which limits you on your call turning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a small Jet. think it's about the same size as Eds. +1 on the 1/4 mandrel . A #2 morse taper seems to be the most popular and have the most accessories available. I'll also +`1 on the variable speed


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on the #2 morse taper that is what mine is also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I will add, not to deter you, but buying a lathe to turn calls is just the start, chisels sandpaper, finish, misc. tools....the list goes on and on...... like any hobby.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wood, wood, wood and more wood. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, having been around the block a few times with the callmaking thing, and seen and used lots of different lathes(both mine and others) I would *definetly* buy something that you will not have any trouble with, and that you could resale easily if you decide you dont like turning. I know you can get the cheap HF lathe, and some guys do like it, but more often than not, those things give you trouble, and you will get frustrated, and lose interest. I would urge you to step up a bit if possible, and get a quality lathe, like a Jet, Delta, Rikon,etc. They are all solid and rugged, and all have the #2 Morse Taper, which is what you want. I know they are more money, but well worth it, and have great resale value if you take care of em. Trust me, you can tell the difference in quality in a good mini lathe compared to a so so one. A good lathe is a joy to turn wood with.

I have 3 Jet 1014's, and 2 small metal lathes. Could not get along without all of them nowdays for call making. Ive had one of my Jets for 12 years. Its ugly, and I have had the motor quit on me and replaced under warrenty (2 years, I think they are 5 years now) but other than that, no trouble from any of them. Even if I did, everything is rebuildable on them.

Oh, and the Jet 1014 (10" tall and 14" bed) and others that size, is plenty to make any game call with, unless you get crazy.

And shop around, prices on the same lathe vary wildly. Great deals can be found if you do your homework

Just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good advice. I've checked out the Harbor freight ones, and ran. They are IMO underpowered for starters.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone! I keep hearing about the Jet everywhere I read up on them. I need to do a lot more research before commiting to spending a lot on it.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I would have to agree with everyone else on this one. I was building calls for a while with only a dremel tool so my dad bought me a lathe from HF and it worked OK but I ended up giving it to a friend and getting a JET so I could get the accesories I wanted, I didn't want to spend a ton of money on accesories that would only work on the cheaper lathes. Like YD says the lathe is just the beginning, I know I've spent more on the tools , mandrels and chucks than on the lathe but I enjoy turning calls and it's nice having the right tools to get the job done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good point on the HF lathes you made JB the headstock has an oddball thread on most of their lathes and accessories are hard to find that fit it as I recall.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am using a Rikon 70-50VS. I like it. Keep your eye on craigslist. Sometimes you can find a nice full size lathe on there cheaper than the minis.. You can turn small things on a big lathe. It never hurts to have enough machine to turn other projects like larger bowls and such. (If you end up with time for other turning projects lol)

I turn the calls using a collet chuck on the head stock that holds an expanding mandrel.


----------



## catfish83861 (Dec 15, 2012)

While I am NOT acquainted with call making I would believe that the purchase of a poor quality lathe. Well lets say a lesser priced lathe. That would seem to me to be similar to having a custom rifle made and then putting a Taiwan scope on it. Now this is just my opinion. But if you buy good quality the first time,you seldom if ever have to replace it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Almost all of the tools we used at the shop were Jet and let me say with 7 guys using them every day they took alot of abuse and never had any issues. Being a historical carpenter we used all kinds of exotic woods and to try and turn something on a cheap underpowered lathe can be dangerous and costly in the long run. Like Lonehowl said, prices will vary but keep an eye on Craigslist especially or auctions for companies going out of business. Lots of good machinery bought that way. Your chisels will be somewhat costly to start but if you take care of them they will last forever. DON'T buy cheap hand tools ever ! Cry once, buy once. Good luck and stay safe !


----------

